# cheap UK calls



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

...



----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Wot happened there? ^^^^?

In case it's of use to others. I need to make a load of phone calls over a period of time to UK from PT and a "younger person" pointed me to a UK Te***s (other supermarkets available). New phone under 5 pound plus a PAYG sim with 500 mins phone (+txt + Interwebs) for 10 pound and as PT is now included in "roaming" the PT to UK calls are the same cost as UK to UK.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice idea that maybe I'll use with my Giffgaff SIM. They have many deals, but for a tenner you get 6Gb data and unlimited calls and texts. No contract either.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Strontium said:


> ... New phone under 5 pound plus a PAYG sim with 500 mins phone (+txt + Interwebs) for 10 pound and as PT is now included in "roaming" the PT to UK calls are the same cost as UK to UK.


The small print

When periodically travelling in our Home From Home Destinations across Europe and beyond (HFH), calls and texts to standard UK landlines, UK mobile numbers, HFH landlines, HFH mobiles as well as data usage, will be charged as in the UK. Usage beyond a Fair Usage Policy may attract other charges.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a TESCO pay as you go SIM which I use for calls to the UK 
I top it up from time to time especially when planning on being in the UK. Have had the same number since we moved out to Portugal. 
The deal I have is pay x amounts of pounds and I get double the credit (to be used within 30 days)


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

From using this new 5 pound phone + 10 pound for 500 mins calls to uk - it works and return calls are also charged as in the UK so for what i need is perfect. My gifGaff was something like 20c a call + 20c a minute, I expect "fair usage" tend to kick in for things like using internet for streaming video but as calls take almost no bandwidth then they are generally ignored.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Strontium said:


> From using this new 5 pound phone + 10 pound for 500 mins calls to uk - it works and return calls are also charged as in the UK so for what i need is perfect. My gifGaff was something like 20c a call + 20c a minute, I expect "fair usage" tend to kick in for things like using internet for streaming video but as calls take almost no bandwidth then they are generally ignored.


I'm off to the UK tomorrow and want to check out that deal of yours. As the nearest store is a bit of a trek, can I first ask you a couple of questions please?

I cannot see any mention of a SIM online. I assume this is linked to their own mobile plan, so do they also provide the SIM?

Does the top up come with any time limit? Is it a case of it is active until the £10 runs out or 30 days for example?

I get that it is for 500 minutes of calls, but what is the cost per minute of calls UK to UK and is there also a price per call please?

TIA


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

Am in Morocco and phone was "lost" out of buttoned pocket in local market yesterday. From memory - phone shop in T****s Guildford - phone 5 pound locked to Tesco (think can be unlocked for extra fee) sim included with phone for the "10 pound credit". Phone number on box. Credit is on till token, use phone and can immediately call/txt Tesco Phone customer service etc. call "add credit" number - quote token number - get 500 mins phone credit (+txt and internet). The 500 minutes are to normal UK numbers so you have already paid for the calls till 500 mins is reached (some T+Cs probably apply) and premium rate numbers not included. I think it may expire at 30 days but not sure. Tesco help line was quite helpful but the people in their phone shop were very helpful.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Strontium said:


> Hi,
> 
> Am in Morocco and phone was "lost" out of buttoned pocket in local market yesterday. From memory - phone shop in T****s Guildford - phone 5 pound locked to Tesco (think can be unlocked for extra fee) sim included with phone for the "10 pound credit". Phone number on box. Credit is on till token, use phone and can immediately call/txt Tesco Phone customer service etc. call "add credit" number - quote token number - get 500 mins phone credit (+txt and internet). The 500 minutes are to normal UK numbers so you have already paid for the calls till 500 mins is reached (some T+Cs probably apply) and premium rate numbers not included. I think it may expire at 30 days but not sure. Tesco help line was quite helpful but the people in their phone shop were very helpful.


I'm really sorry to hear about your "lost" phone. Sounds a bit like the camera I "lost" on a crowded tram in Athens. That was from a closed bag And in front of me! 

Thanks for your very useful reply. Sounds like I have a trip to T*****s in L*nc*ln tomorrow!


----------

